# Sno-way 25d sticking valve



## Jerrylives906 (Nov 19, 2013)

There are 2 coils and valves on each side of the motor. First thing it did though was whether i pushed left or right it went up. So I pushed on valve, then it went to the right. I pushed on other valve wit ha screwdriver and it went left. . So what do I do now??? Im lost, I hate this sno-way. Worked good til now. Cant even find manuals anymore for it


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Jerrylives906;1885846 said:


> There are 2 coils and valves on each side of the motor. First thing it did though was whether i pushed left or right it went up. So I pushed on valve, then it went to the right. I pushed on other valve wit ha screwdriver and it went left. . So what do I do now??? Im lost, I hate this sno-way. Worked good til now. Cant even find manuals anymore for it


You can get a manual here. http://www.snoway.com/service.cfm


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Dang it's just a stuck shuttle, stop the temper tantrum, relax and fix the dang thing.

Here is the mechanic's guide for your fenner pump, available right in the Snoway website's service center.

http://www.snoway.com/cm/pdfs/service/97100036A.pdf


----------



## Jerrylives906 (Nov 19, 2013)

WHere did you get temper tantrum? I just simply asked a question. Thanks to those who helped. So I should take that valve out? Next year im getting a western. Thanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

. So what do I do now??? Im lost, I hate this sno-way. Worked good til now. Cant even find manuals anymore for it

Seems like that is what basher is referring to.
I'll ask, what's the maintenance been like on this plow?


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm guessing a 10 or 12 yo plow in snow country. Sounds like 1 st problem and ready to changes brands. No loyalty in this country anymore. Spend the money, buy a new Western and then write back in 10 years!


----------



## Jerrylives906 (Nov 19, 2013)

Sno-way is from 99. Thing is, we get 300 inches of snow here a year and I plow 7 driveways. I dont really mind the sno-way except its slow going up. I dont know how to increase the speed...but yeah I need something reliable. Customers want their sh*t done. SO I guess take both valves out then?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What does the manual state?
And you never answered about the maintenance you do on it?


----------



## Jerrylives906 (Nov 19, 2013)

The manual says remove both of those valves and pull out hte plungers. As far as maintenance I changed the fluid, took reservoir off, pushed cylinders in and put the frigid blue -60 fluid in there(universal) My sno-way dealer went out of biz this past summer. Really hoping that works. I dont have alot of money right now and its 20 degrees out. I have no garage.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Jerrylives906;1886119 said:


> Sno-way is from 99. Thing is, we get 300 inches of snow here a year and I plow 7 driveways. I dont really mind the sno-way except its slow going up. I dont know how to increase the speed...but yeah I need something reliable. Customers want their sh*t done. SO I guess take both valves out then?


A 15 year old plow that does not have problems now and then just does not exist.


----------



## Jerrylives906 (Nov 19, 2013)

Well I took apart both angle solenoids, cleaned them, made sure they moved freely in the bore, put it back, still raises when you hit left or right. So, what do I do next? Someone mentioned spool valve, I dont see where that is. No ice inside of it anywhere. Seems to me like its more than just iced up, like a part is broken. Please I really need some help. Im Mechanically inclined but new to hydraulic pumps


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Both angle solenoids? May I.inquirie what those are?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

And the shuttle moved freely? This unit should default to raise so you have to have either a bad LOWER valve/coil on the front of the unit or the shuttle is not centering as it should. Look at the drawings in the manuals.


----------



## Jerrylives906 (Nov 19, 2013)

Ok thanks guys. I dont know where the shuttle valve is but its -1 out there today(fahrenheit that is) and theres no way in hell im messing with it out in this could


----------



## Jerrylives906 (Nov 19, 2013)

The lower valve works ok, I tested that. Ive never messed with hydraulic pumps before. Can someone please explain how I check my shuttle valve. The manual doesnt show me much. I really need help with this. Im gonna end up getting mad and smashign holes in it with a sledgehammer. Thanks


----------



## Jerrylives906 (Nov 19, 2013)

Its fixed. On the ends of the angle solenoids, there is a little brass insert in teh middle. I tapped in on those because I didnt know. Well today I figured Id take both solenoids off and tap them back out from the other end. Put it back together and it works just fine now. Cept now I have ATF in it instead of -60 stuff. At least it works. Thanks for the advice. Never get another sno-way I can tell you that. Even the new dealer told me the plastic kind are junk.


----------

